# μια χρήση του «ενώ» χωρίς νόημα;



## διαφορετικός

Στην εφημερίδα «η καθημερινή» βρήκα μια χρήση του «ενώ» που δεν καταλαβαίνω. Μπορεί κανείς να μου εξηγήσει το νόημα αυτής της λέξεις στο ακόλουθο κείμενο;

«οι κλάδοι που θα σημειώσουν κάμψη μέχρι το 2020 σε όρους απασχόλησης είναι το εμπόριο, *ενώ* ακολουθούν η δημόσια διοίκηση και η άμυνα»
(πηγή: Επαγγέλματα σε τροχιά ανάκαμψης, του Απόστολου Λακασά | Kathimerini )

Κατά τα λεξικά το «ενώ» σημαίνει είτε κάτι που συμβαίνει ταυτόχρονα, είτε κάτι που αποτελεί αντίθεση. Όμως σε αυτό το κείμενο δεν βλέπω κανένα (αυτών των νοημάτων / από αυτά τα νοήματα  ).


----------



## Live2Learn

Αντίθεση:  Χ προηγείται....*ενώ* ακολουθούν...


----------



## Perseas

«οι κλάδοι που θα σημειώσουν κάμψη [...] είναι το εμπόριο, »
Το εμπόριο είναι φυσικά ένας κλάδος.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Καλησπέρα σας.



Live2Learn said:


> Αντίθεση: Χ προηγείται....*ενώ* ακολουθούν...


Εντάξει, αλλά δε βρίσκω αυτή τη λέξη («προηγείται») στο κείμενο. (Ούτε το νόημα της.)



Perseas said:


> «οι κλάδοι που θα σημειώσουν κάμψη [...] είναι το εμπόριο, »
> Το εμπόριο είναι φυσικά ένας κλάδος.


Εντάξει (ένας, όχι πληθυντικός), αλλά ύστερα αναφέρονται άλλοι κλάδοι: η δημόσια διοίκηση και η άμυνα. Αλλά υποθέτω ότι αντί για «ενώ» θα ταίριαζε «και», γιατί δε βλέπω αντίθεση, μάλλον συνέχεια. Συμφωνείς; (Βέβαια η φράση ακόμη δε θα ήταν τέλεια.)


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Αλλά υποθέτω ότι αντί για «ενώ» θα ταίριαζε «και», γιατί δε βλέπω αντίθεση, μάλλον συνέχεια. Συμφωνείς;


Διαβάζω την περίοδο ως εξής:
_Ο κλάδος που θα σημειώσει τη μεγαλύτερη κάμψη είναι το εμπόριο, ενώ ακολουθούν η δημόσια διοίκηση και η άμυνα.
_
Έχεις δίκιο για το «και», θα μπορούσαμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε:
_Ο κλάδος που θα σημειώσει τη μεγαλύτερη κάμψη είναι το εμπόριο και ακολουθούν η δημόσια διοίκηση και η άμυνα._

Άλλο παράδειγμα:
_Πρώτος στον μαραθώνιο τερμάτισε ο Χ αθλητής, ενώ δεύτερος αναδείχθηκε ο Ψ.
Πρώτος στον μαραθώνιο τερμάτισε ο Χ αθλητής και δεύτερος αναδείχθηκε ο Ψ.
_


διαφορετικός said:


> Εντάξει (ένας, όχι πληθυντικός), αλλά ύστερα αναφέρονται άλλοι κλάδοι: η δημόσια διοίκηση και η άμυνα.


Κάθε πρόταση πρέπει να εκφράζει ολοκληρωμένο νόημα. Όταν λέει στην αρχή «οι κλάδοι», δεν περιμένω να δω μόνο έναν. Μετά το «ενώ» υπάρχει άλλη πρόταση.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Perseas.

Δηλαδή πρόκειται για την αντίθεση μεταξύ τής ακραίας κάμψης και των μη ακραίων κάμψεων.



Perseas said:


> Όταν λέει στην αρχή «οι κλάδοι», δεν περιμένω να δω μόνο έναν. Μετά το «ενώ» υπάρχει άλλη πρόταση.


Φυσικά, εντάξει. Νομίζω ότι αρχικά ο συγγραφέας ήθελε να γράψει περίπου «οι κλάδοι που ... είναι το εμπόριο και η δημόσια διοίκηση και η άμυνα».


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Δηλαδή πρόκειται για την αντίθεση μεταξύ τής ακραίας κάμψης και των μη ακραίων κάμψεων.


 
μεταξύ του κλάδου με τη μεγαλύτερη κάμψη και αυτών με τη μικρότερη κάμψη.


----------



## sotos

ΔΕΝ σημαίνει αντίθεση. Εδώ το "ενώ" είναι συνδετικό, κάτι σαν "ταυτόχρονα", "και", "και επίσης".


----------



## Perseas

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής κι εγώ σκέφτηκα την περίπτωση το «ενώ» να έχει άλλη σημασία. Όμως το νόημα της πρότασης επιτρέπει να δούμε (ή τουλάχιστον δεν αποκλείει) την αντίθεση: το εμπόριο θα έχει μεγαλύτερη κάμψη ≠ οι άλλοι κλάδοι μικρότερη.

Ένα παράδειγμα όπου δε βλέπω το «ενώ» να εκφράζει αντίθεση είναι:
_Πανό στον Λευκό Πύργο κρέμασαν συμβολικά τη Δευτέρα μέλη συλλογικότητας, θέλοντας με αυτόν τον τρόπο να εκφράσουν την αλληλεγγύη τους προς τους πρόσφυγες και τους μετανάστες, *ενώ* έστειλαν, παράλληλα, αντιπολεμικό μήνυμα._
Πανό στον Λευκό Πύργο για τους πρόσφυγες - Τρεις προσαγωγές


----------



## διαφορετικός

Υποθέτω ότι το «ενώ» είναι πάντα συνδετικό, αφού είναι γραμματικός σύνδεσμος. Έχω δυσκολίες να αποδεχτώ κάποια χρονική σημασία του «ενώ» στο παράδειγμα που έφερα, γιατί πρόκειται για συμπεράσματα μιας έρευνας, και είναι προφανής ότι όλα είναι «σύγχρονα». Για αυτό το λόγο έχω την τάση προς την υπόθεση μιας αντίθεσης.


----------



## sotos

Δεν χρειάζεται να εμβαθύνεις. Οι δημοσιογράφοι χρησιμοποιούν τις λέξεις χωρίς να το σκεφτούν. Στις ειδήσεις ακούμε συχνά το "ταυτόχρονα", ενώ μιλάνε για γεγονότα που  έγιναν με διαφορά ημερών. Εννοούν, "εξ άλλου".


----------



## διαφορετικός

sotos said:


> Οι δημοσιογράφοι χρησιμοποιούν τις λέξεις χωρίς να το σκεφτούν.


Δεν μπορώ να το αποκλείσω, ιδίως σε αυτή την περίπτωση! Ευχαριστώ για το σχόλιο σου.


----------

